# Venting



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

So lawyer calls me to take care of a plumbing issue in property of his. 

No hot water.

Hot water tank is on the roof 5 flights up. Working out in the rain, emptying the tank, checking the heating element and mineral deposits. Looks good except water is still flowing out of the boiler (from hot water side) even though turned off the inlet. So I put back flange and heating element (still in the rain) fill up the tank and begin my search for this mysterious cross connection.

Get into a bathroom/ laundry room and see this monstrosity. Someone took off the faucet neck and used it to fill the washing machine. The tenants had recently opened the hit water valve. Told them to keep it closed and explained what happened.

I give the manager a two hour bill. He tells me, for what, to close a handle?

I explained that it took 2 hours, work in the rain, up and down 5 flights six times (no elevator), search for cross connection, yada yada. 

Didn't feel like talking to him on the phone so I said I'll speak with him when I see him on Tuesday. 

Argh.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Two hours is pretty quick. It could have taken all day to find that.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Freakin attorney. He could have done it himself. But, he didn't. Pay up arse hole.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

That's funny, a lawyer questioning a bill. They charge for paperclips.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Charge him for the time you spent on the phone explaining the charge.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Charge him for the time you spent on the phone explaining the charge.


Why not, lawyers charge you even for the time they spend (not even them, the paralegals) with you on the phone, anyway it's your time.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

There was a reason i was called, because i'm a professional. As a professional yourself i'm sure you can understand that your paying for the time it takes to find the cause of a problem AND resolve it, not just the latter.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

This is why I like flat rate. :thumbsup:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Everybody has to pay the idiot tax sometime.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

I will "NOT" work for lawyers ! In 30 years I have been and seen others beat by them more than anyone else. They will charge you for phone calls, copies of a piece of paper, stamps and they can charge up to $500 an hour where I live ! Do they work in the pouring rain,freezing cold and snow. When it is 102 degrees. Hell No ! Yet they will question or refuse to pay a bill almost 95% of the time. It doesn't cost them a dime to go to court and fight it. Yet we have to loose a day of work. Most judges will rule against a contractor every time. (Mostly because they were ripped off by some hack). The pukes no this and they know it will wind up costing you in one way or another even if you win ! I wonder how much of their hourly rate goes in their pocket as opposed to ours ?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> This is why I like flat rate. :thumbsup:


Here goes the derail. If it grows legs, then one of the mods cam move it to its own thread. Been thinking of changing to flat rate, but this is the type of job that I don't understand how flat rate would work. How do you flat rate "locate and repair cross connection". What does that line item look like in your book?


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

He should be grateful he is not being charged an illegal cross connection.


----------



## 240Jordy (May 5, 2012)

MAKE HIM PAY! I've spent weeks of my life searching for cross connections. You should tell him how lucky he is that he called a stellar plumber such as yourself.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I'm a sucker and lowered it 25 bucks but not in the mood to argue and go head to head with him. And its the first time he's complained about price after a bunch of work he's given me. Bad taste in my mouth but that's what I did.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll take a lawyer as a customer any day over a doctor or surgeon. They can be the toughest and most insulting, IMO. In fact, some of my best customers have been lawyers. I've had good luck with them over the years. I've heard the stories of ones looking to screw plumbers but I have never run into them. 'Course, my father-in-law and brother-in-law are both lawyers in the town I work in so I am a little bias. But everyone here loves them.


----------

